# project twelve hundred? to be or not to be



## funkysnair (Aug 11, 2008)

well i have now got board of my antec 900.....

my new plans-----\/

firstly i will purchase an antec twelve hundred
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/5029/000000058151az7.jpg

also a second hd4850 gpu and a 750watt quality psu!

I plan to mount a swiftech double radiator up front swiftech double radiator at rear a xspc single radiator on side panel two swiftec pumps a swiftech mcres reservoir


D-tec fusion cpu block, 2x EK HD 4850 Acrylic Full Cover VGA Water Blocks and i have not decided on the motherboard water blocks but they are going to be in the loop!

also considering ram water blocks and hard drive water coolers!!

just wanting peoples input if it sounds like a good idea or is there is a floor in my plan?

anyone used this site before--->http://www.pc-water-cooling.com/en-us/dept_25.html

i have purchased the following-

1x double rad
1x single rad
1x swiftech pump
1x swiftech reservoir
2x bottles of fesa one cooling fluid
1x d-tec fusion cpu block
1x 120mm x 100mm velcro pad
5 meters 1/2 tubing (need more)


----------



## ducis (Aug 11, 2008)

just get mibs ram freezers


----------



## funkysnair (Aug 11, 2008)

ducis said:


> just get mibs ram freezers



do you have a link?

i looked on google and no such thing


----------



## thermophilis (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/printreview.php?id=/Mips/RAMFreezer

Mips, not mibs


----------



## ducis (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=25341&vpn=MCH1245&manufacture=MIPS


----------



## ducis (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah srry for the typo


----------



## funkysnair (Aug 12, 2008)

just realised-my ballistix has the heatspreaders attatched by other means---

i ant see no clips on them 

i bet there stuck on-dam it-!


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah. Ballistix heat spreaders can cause problems when removing, well, trying to remove. I've heard they can rip off the actual ICH's. Which aint good!

WC'ing for RAM though = Waste of money

Just get a Corsair Dominator Cooler or the OCZ XTC like I have. Its awesome!


----------



## funkysnair (Aug 18, 2008)

yeh that prob will be the better option!!!!


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah, it'd make sense. I'm putting 2.2v through mine at the moment and they aren't even remotely warm to the touch, so theres plenty of headroom there for OC'ing.


----------



## funkysnair (Aug 19, 2008)

i was just going to create the ultimate liquid cooled system with everything liquid cooled!!!

never mind there might be something else out there


----------



## Geoff (Aug 19, 2008)

Sounds kind of similar to my setup, at least the water cooling and the 1200 part of it


----------



## funkysnair (Aug 19, 2008)

yeh man that does look really nice but i want that and more lol

im gonna pm you now


----------



## Intel_man (Aug 19, 2008)

I've seen liquid cooled PSU's but they cost like $600.


----------



## funkysnair (Aug 19, 2008)

Intel_man said:


> I've seen liquid cooled PSU's but they cost like $600.



dam-thats too expesive


----------

